# NOW LIVE - detailingworld youtube channel



## WHIZZER

We have been working in the background to bring you our own youtube channel and we are nearly there.

With over 10 years worth of information over on our forum, we are now looking to put that knowledge into useful and entertaining videos.

So, be sure to subscribe to our channel, and be sure to click that bell icon to get instant notifications when we post a new video.


----------



## stonejedi

Long over due really.SJ.


----------



## Snowglobe

top job chaps, thats a lot of work.


----------



## RandomlySet

Snowglobe said:


> top job chaps, thats a lot of work.


A lot of work that has really only just begun.

Some may have noticed my signature today :thumb: I have been talking with the DW owners over the past few months, and we think the channel has huge potential.

I/We have tonnes of ideas for the channel, but as with any new "campaign" (for want of a better word), things will start small. But, if you guys stick around, watch all the videos and all that good stuff, it will help us grow in the long run.

There are a handful of videos ready for launch day, and I'm working every night after work, and weekends, to produce new content for the coming weeks.


----------



## chongo

This is going to be massive:thumb::thumb: this is only going to help new DW members and also us more experienced detailers:thumb:

Detailing is like going to school everyday :thumb:

Always something new to learn


----------



## pt1

Excellent stuff look forward to it

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor

Well done Mat. :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

Brilliant. Can't wait. Good work chaps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

chongo said:


> This is going to be massive:thumb::thumb: this is only going to help new DW members and also us more experienced detailers:thumb:
> 
> Detailing is like going to school everyday :thumb:
> 
> Always something new to learn


I hope so. As said above, it will take time to start with, so hopefully DW members will stick it out. I will say though, even if it's just 1 or 2 videos a week to start with, they will be uploaded at the same time on the same day. So you can make it part of your evening routine whilst SWMBO is watching the soaps :thumb:



pt1 said:


> Excellent stuff look forward to it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks



Maxtor said:


> Well done Mat. :thumb:


Cheers fella.



Peter77 said:


> Brilliant. Can't wait. Good work chaps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're looking forward to it too


----------



## AudiPhil

I've got my popcorn ready! Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Derekh929

Well done Mat all your wife’s hard work supporting you paying off

The channel will be in safe hands with your enthusiasm for video, Shmee better watch his back:thumb:

Good luck


----------



## RandomlySet

Cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson

Excellent. Looking forward to it.


----------



## pxr5

Wicked. I need this in my life :thumb:


----------



## A&J

Interested in what you guys come up with...will you make video product revs


----------



## RandomlySet

Chris Dyson said:


> Excellent. Looking forward to it.


Better make sure you've subscribed then :thumb:



pxr5 said:


> Wicked. I need this in my life :thumb:


As above, be sure to subscribe :thumb:



A&J said:


> Interested in what you guys come up with...will you make video product revs


Is that what you'd like to see?

We have a lot of plans, but as mentioned above, we need to start off steady. (Remember, this is all being done around full time employment too)


----------



## cangri

Noice. Let the knowledge come!
Suscriber #52


----------



## minimadmotorman

Excellent another detailing channel to while away the hours.


----------



## Derekh929

Subed, just hope you can add some entertainment for the older gents like me and Steve, and have some thoughts in mind


----------



## RandomlySet

cangri said:


> Noice. Let the knowledge come!
> Suscriber #52


Thank you 



minimadmotorman said:


> Excellent another detailing channel to while away the hours.


:lol:



Derekh929 said:


> Subed, just hope you can add some entertainment for the older gents like me and Steven, and have some thoughts in mind


Every last Friday of the month we'll have a presenter in a bikini just for you :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER




----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Looking forward to this


----------



## pxr5

RandomlySet said:


> Every last Friday of the month we'll have a presenter in a bikini just for you :thumb:


Not WHIZZER is it?:doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet

pxr5 said:


> Not WHIZZER is it?:doublesho


Dunno, if there's enough demand I'm sure we can make it happen, or not happen. I'm not sure which you'd prefer :lol:


----------



## Jack R

Subscribed to it and pressed the bell, so already for it now! Can’t wait to watch.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Another subscription here, I’m blind I can’t see a bell.


----------



## RandomlySet

DLGWRX02 said:


> Another subscription here, I'm blind I can't see a bell.


It's usually to the right of the subscribe button and is grey.


----------



## DLGWRX02

RandomlySet said:


> It's usually to the right of the subscribe button and is grey.


Am I missing it?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Ah, Click the video, and you'll see it next to the subscribe button there


----------



## DLGWRX02

RandomlySet said:


> Ah, Click the video, and you'll see it next to the subscribe button there


I clicked on the video, this is what I see 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Are you on an iPad by any chance? Damn YouTube changing the notifications settings about a year ago. 

Is there anything if you click the first arrow near the title?


----------



## DLGWRX02

*COMING SOON - detailingworld youtube channel*



RandomlySet said:


> Are you on an iPad by any chance? Damn YouTube changing the notifications settings about a year ago.
> 
> Is there anything if you click the first arrow near the title?


Yes on my iPad.lol. Not the biggest techie either..

I have 3 tabs I can click on at the bottom right corner, this is what they bring up


----------



## RandomlySet

DLGWRX02 said:


> Yes on my iPad.lol. Not the biggest techie either..


LOL....

It's not essential that you click the bell icon, but if you do find it, it means you will get a notification pop up when a video has gone live (although from experience, I've had notifications with a few minutes, but also as long as a few hours).


----------



## DLGWRX02

I’m sure lie figure it out, or at the very least I’m pretty sure links will probably be posted on here so I’ll see them from tha, hopefully.lol


----------



## Jack R

DLGWRX02 said:


> I'm sure lie figure it out, or at the very least I'm pretty sure links will probably be posted on here so I'll see them from tha, hopefully.lol


Download the YouTube app from the apple App Store then you can ring the bell :thumb:


----------



## tictap

Fantastic, can’t wait.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I'm super excited, I can't wait.


----------



## MrPassat

Brll idea, well done.
I can't wait to start watching.


----------



## scooobydont

Just seen this, subbed!


----------



## RandomlySet

tictap said:


> Fantastic, can't wait.


:thumb:



Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm super excited, I can't wait.


Can't be as excited as I am 



MrPassat said:


> Brll idea, well done.
> I can't wait to start watching.


Thank you. Hope you enjoy.



scooobydont said:


> Just seen this, subbed!


:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

don't forget youtube channel tonight - and please give us suggestions of what you would like to see


----------



## RandomlySet

Only a few hours to go


----------



## Peter77

*COMING SOON - detailingworld youtube channel*



WHIZZER said:


> don't forget youtube channel tonight - and please give us suggestions of what you would like to see


What about some side by side reviews. I.e. A trade version fallout v branded. Or something along those lines. Like a comparison review rather than, this is the product this is what it does

BTW subbed and can't wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Nearly Friday


----------



## RandomlySet

Peter77 said:


> What about some side by side reviews. I.e. A trade version fallout v branded. Or something along those lines. Like a comparison review rather than, this is the product this is what it does
> 
> BTW subbed and can't wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting.....


----------



## DLGWRX02

Own up 5 waiting to view I’m one.lol


----------



## DLGWRX02

8 now


----------



## RandomlySet

haha. One will be me, just checking how many people are waiting :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Think all angles have been thought about, couldn’t be more clearer. Looking forward to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## RandomlySet

Well there are a few videos already uploaded ready for viewing. We have a couple scheduled, and plenty planned that I need to film/edit


----------



## Jack R

Only managed to watch to intro so far but will sit down with a cider later and watch them all:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Nice one. We're hoping we can make it interesting and entertaining enough for people to make it part of their regual viewing routine :thumb:


----------



## pxr5

Watching now - great


----------



## RandomlySet

If you enjoy any of the videos, please be sure to "like" them and leave a comment. And I know it's asking a lot, but if you could share them across social media, that'd also help a huge amount!

Thank you


----------



## Bizcam

Just got caught watching the intro by the Mrs, swirl police! Bad timing.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Bizcam said:


> Just got caught watching the intro by the Mrs, swirl police! Bad timing.


Same here, been getting "the stare" and a disturbingly eerie silence since.


----------



## Jack R

That’s why I’m waiting till later, plus I can then watch it on the telly once she’s gone bed :lol:


----------



## chongo

JR1982 said:


> That's why I'm waiting till later, plus I can then watch it on the telly once she's gone bed :lol:


Ditto :thumb: :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

Bizcam said:


> Just got caught watching the intro by the Mrs, swirl police! Bad timing.


Haha.... Or maybe she was checking out that good looking chap at the 6second mark :lol:



DLGWRX02 said:


> Same here, been getting "the stare" and a disturbingly eerie silence since.


As above - maybe she was wondering who the good looking fella is 6seconds in



JR1982 said:


> That's why I'm waiting till later, plus I can then watch it on the telly once she's gone bed :lol:


:lol:



chongo said:


> Ditto :thumb: :lol:


Get a room you two


----------



## MrMatt

Just had a quick watch and have a little feedback, feel free to disagree.

Why are the brand names for WD40 etc covered on the tar remover test? Not sure the repeated scantily clad ladies on the intro video give the correct image for the channel / site.


----------



## Andyman0

Can`t use the bloody Thank you button yet, so..........THANK YOU lol, subscribed


----------



## Chris Dyson

Great start.


----------



## Brian1612

MrMatt said:


> Just had a quick watch and have a little feedback, feel free to disagree.
> 
> Why are the brand names for WD40 etc covered on the tar remover test? Not sure the repeated scantily clad ladies on the intro video give the correct image for the channel / site.


I particularly liked the intro 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## piolim

This is great! We can enjoy informative detailing videos while posting in forums! I'm guessing that its subscribers will reach thousands soon enough.


----------



## scooobydont

I can't see a link to the forum on the youtube vids (might just be me), anybody coming across the videos might not realise there is a forum (a big one) also.


----------



## RandomlySet

Thanks. I'll go back and add a link in all the videos later.


----------



## RandomlySet

Cheeky bump on this 

Would love to have 300 sub by the end of the day, so if you haven't already, please subscribe.

On a separate note, going forward, all new videos will be published every Thursday at 2pm. We are hoping to have more frequent uploads in the new year :thumb:


----------



## Ooze27

I didn't know this. This is awesome.Subscribed.


----------



## RandomlySet

Ooze27 said:


> I didn't know this. This is awesome.Subscribed.


Good job I gave it a cheeky bump then hey


----------



## CharliesTTS

Subscribed. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

hopefully Be doing some Giveaways on the Channel soon so make sure you subscribe


----------



## RandomlySet

And boom, we've hit 300 subscribers before bedtime 

If you haven't yet subscribed, they you can do so simply by clicking this link - https://www.youtube.com/detailingworld?sub_confirmation=1

Onto the next target... 500! I'd love to hit that by my birthday :thumb:

Whilst I'm here, here's today's video


----------



## Sam534

Subscribed!! 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

the more subscribers we can get the sooner we can do a really great giveaway ....lets get this unto 500 this side of Xmas
....Spread the word


----------



## Soul boy 68

It'll be in the thousands in no time.


----------



## RandomlySet

Soul boy 68 said:


> It'll be in the thousands in no time.


I bloody hope so 

Almost 100k members on this site, would be nice to get 10% of them subscribed. Hell, even 1% would be a great start :thumb:


----------



## andy__d

RandomlySet said:


> I bloody hope so
> 
> Almost 100k members on this site, would be nice to get 10% of them subscribed. Hell, even 1% would be a great start :thumb:


im subb'd


----------



## WHIZZER

We may do a Giveaway as part of the 12 days of Xmas just to our Youtube subscribers


----------



## RandomlySet

Keep the subs coming guys. Need about 10 per day to hit 500 for my birthday in 2 weeks :thumb:


----------



## weedougall78

Subscribed 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Not far from 500 subs now guys... Can we hit 500 for my birthday please  (got 10 days :thumb


----------



## Derekh929

More to the point its Friday?????


----------



## RandomlySet

It is indeed. So to celebrate, every click Subscribe :lol:

Also, don't forget to follow in Instagram, Facebook and Twitter if you have those accounts.


----------



## The Cueball

Videos are ok, but who is the ugly t*****t that’s hosting them??



:wave:


----------



## RandomlySet

The Cueball said:


> Videos are ok, but who is the ugly t*****t that's hosting them??
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


You should have seen the other candidates :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

3 more subs by the end of the night guys? Then we can think about starting some giveaways :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

RandomlySet said:


> You should have seen the other candidates


Yep - they said I have a face for radio...... 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

One that only a mother could love?


----------



## No_Fear

subscribed


----------



## RandomlySet

No_Fear said:


> subscribed


Nice one....

We hit 400 last night. So if we could get to 500 by next Monday (my birthday), that'd be awesome!


----------



## chongo

RandomlySet said:


> Nice one....
> 
> We hit 400 last night. So if we could get to 500 by next Monday (my birthday), that'd be awesome!


It should be hitting 97,000 that's how many members are on here:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Damn right! :lol:

Then I could start making some wall space for the Silver Play button :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Make sure you check the Video going live we have a Giveaway happening .......


----------



## RandomlySet

Only 85 more subs needed to hit 500. And be sure to watch today's special video for some free prizes :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

New Video now live


----------



## RandomlySet

For those who haven't seen it, the video is here:


----------



## scooobydont

At last, a car washing video! No detailing channel should be without several hundred of them (at least)


----------



## RandomlySet

scooobydont said:


> At last, a car washing video! No detailing channel should be without several hundred of them (at least)


Haha... TBH, I would like to mix it up a little. I'm sure folk would soon get bored of just watching me washing a car (or *cars*). We plan on having reviews, tutorials, interviews etc.... Basically, kinda like a video version of the forum.


----------



## RandomlySet

Only about 50 subscribers away now guys :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

43 subs to go guys :thumb:

Plenty more good content coming up and planned


----------



## CharliesTTS

Looking forward to it! Cheers!

:thumb:


----------



## Rebel007

I've added my name to the subscribers now, looking forward to seeing the upcoming video's


----------



## sbrocks

Ditto, just subscribed myself!

Excellent !


----------



## RandomlySet

Less than 30 subs to go and then we can draw names for our 500 giveaway!


----------



## RandomlySet

20 more subs to go - let's aim for end of the week


----------



## RandomlySet

7 more subs by the end of the day would be amazing, and a great way to end November :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER




----------



## Ralphy87

Perfect as some of the detailing videos on youtube are questionable


----------



## AlpineTouring

Being working my way through a few videos after subscribing and I’m really enjoying them. Keep up the good work. &#55357;&#56396;


----------

